# Opening RAW images in PS3



## iluvphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

I am having problem opening RAW files in PS3 to process them.  What is the procedure?  Do I have to download any software for this?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 13, 2008)

Im no professional, but my camera produces CR2 I believe and I just double click them and PS3 opens. Sorry I dont know anything else :S

I heard somewhere you *may* need to download "Adobe Camera Raw" sorry i dont know anymore info.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 13, 2008)

As prodigy2k7 says, go to the Adobe web site and download 'Adobe Camera RAW'


----------



## djrichie28 (Jul 13, 2008)

You probably need the latest version of "Camera Raw"  It's a plug-in for Photoshop.


----------



## iluvphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

So I downloaded Adobe Camera RAW 4.1.1 and when I click on it, it tries to open it in PS3 and I get the same message " Could not open because it does not reconnize the file type".
What do I do now?


----------



## manaheim (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you install the new raw definitions file in the correct place on your hard drive?  It's stored in some obscure folder someplace.  You have to put it there (I usually rename the old one so I have it just in case) and then reload photoshop.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 14, 2008)

Does Canon have any RAW drivers that you can DL?  I had to DL the nikon raw drivers for my system to open of the files.

Can you open the raw files in Picasa?


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 14, 2008)

Picasa + RAW = Yes.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 14, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Picasa + RAW = Yes.


 
I was asking the OP if he can open the files in RAW on his PC.


----------



## iluvphotography (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe I am missing something here, but even if I can open the image in Picasa how does that help me??  I need to eventually open it in Photoshop so I can process them.  Right?


----------



## benp2k6 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just ran into the same issue last night...  On the download page for the plugin (Camera Raw 4.2) if you scroll down it tells you were to put the file, you don't try to open it.  If i remember correctly it's C:/Program Files/Common files/Adobe/CS3/Plugins

Anyways just check it out, they have instructions.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 16, 2008)

iluvphotography said:


> Maybe I am missing something here, but even if I can open the image in Picasa how does that help me?? I need to eventually open it in Photoshop so I can process them. Right?


 
Because if you do not have the Canon RAW image drivers you should (I believe) not be able to open them in any imaging program on your PC.


----------



## grimm5577 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure if this is the exact case, but just an FYI. Adobe does make or release software for newer cameras on their older software. Instead they make you use their DNG converter. After you convert the RAW files to DNG, you can then open them in PS CS#. I ran into this when trying to open images off my 40D into CS2.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dang, way to bring back an old article lol...


----------



## sovietdoc (Oct 12, 2010)

you can't open new raw files with old photoshop.


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2010)

First off, I doubt you have PS3 and what you really have is CS3. They are not the same thing. PS3 was last available about 1994.

RAW files won't open in any version of Photoshop. They open in Adobe Camera RAW (ACR), a standalone RAW converter that's included with Photoshop.

It's going to depend if the camera that made your RAW files is supported by ACR 4, the only level of ACR CS3 can use.

If it not, you will either need to convert the files to the DNG format or upgrade to CS5, and ACR 6.

So, what camera made the RAW files?


----------

